# Venison sausage without a casing



## lilmosausage (Nov 25, 2012)

1'st I want to say hello to everyone. This looks like a great site to learn from.

I'm smoking Venison summer Sausage without a casing and it's my 1'st time

smoking summer sausage. Can someone help me with the external temp. I

should be smoking at and also the internal temp I should have when it's done.

I am using cure and I'm not using a casing. And also when I do reach my internal

temp.will I need to give these 1lb. fattys a ice water bath even though there isn't

a casing around them?. I am doing 14 - 1 Lb. fattys.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 25, 2012)

lilmosausage, morning and welcome to the forum.....   What is your recipe ??  Are you using cure# 1 in the mix....

1# chubs are pretty big to not be using a casing... they may collapse on you in the smoker...  I would keep the smoker temp at 160 or lower so the fat doesn't run out....  That temp will probably take 24 hours to get the IT up to 152-155....  

When you get a moment, stop into "roll call" and introduce yourself so our members can give you a proper welcome....  Dave

*http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call*


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 25, 2012)

lilmosausage said:


> 1'st I want to say hello to everyone. This looks like a great site to learn from.
> 
> I'm smoking Venison summer Sausage without a casing and it's my 1'st time
> 
> ...


Your basically making  Summer Sausage fatty. Since you are not using a casing i would start your smoker at 150 (depending on your type of smoker) and taking the smoker to 180-190. You wanting an IT (Internal) meat temp around 160 (w/out casing) You will not need to water bathe them, just wrap them in clear wrap and the chubs will IT to the proper temp on the counter.


----------



## lilmosausage (Nov 25, 2012)

I will take some pictures it's a landmann smoker / grill with a offset firebox. I put the fatties on about 7:50 am at 170 degrees in smoker I will regulate that down some. I'm using apple and hickory wood.


----------



## lilmosausage (Nov 25, 2012)

Here is a couple of pictures at about 2 1/2 hours













100_0660 (1024x739).jpg



__ lilmosausage
__ Nov 25, 2012


















100_0660.JPG



__ lilmosausage
__ Nov 25, 2012


----------



## boykjo (Nov 25, 2012)

Looks good LMS................


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 25, 2012)

Yeah Buddy

SS Fattys


----------



## daveomak (Nov 25, 2012)

Those look real good.....  I'm glad it's working out....     Dave


----------



## lilmosausage (Nov 26, 2012)

Here is a few more pictures of my 1'st time fattys when they were done.They turned out pretty good, I think I will cut down on the red pepper flakes next time and I didn't have as strong of garlic or onion taste as I would have liked and it seemed like I was missing the tang that I get from eating other summer sausage. I also altered the recipe a little bit, I looked all over for tender quick or insta cure and could not find it and all ready had meat thawed so I bought a couple of high mountain jerky seasoning kits and used the recommended amounts of cure per Lbs. of ground meat. All in all it turned out pretty darn good for my 1'st time. Here is the recipe that I used for 12 # of meat.

9 # of venison

3 # of 80/20 hamburger

8 tbs cure

3 cups of ice water

6 tbs coarse black pepper

2 tbs mustard seed

4 tsp onion powder

4 teaspoons garlic powder

4 tbs red pepper flakes

8 tbs soy flour













100_0661.JPG



__ lilmosausage
__ Nov 26, 2012


















100_0662.JPG



__ lilmosausage
__ Nov 26, 2012






I will definately be trying out more recipes and doing more smoking.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## lilmosausage (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the tips Dave, next time I will fry up some test pattys to.


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 28, 2012)

Those look fantastic!!! Great job!


----------

